# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual o Coral que gostavas mais de ter ?

## Gil Miguel

Digam o coral que mais gostariam de ter , excluindo os que já tem claro  :Smile: 


Se tiverem outras preferencias fora da lista que referi ( que obviamente é muito limitada em opções)  digam!  :Smile:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Presentemente não gosto de ter nenhum porque ainda não tenho, mas gostei muito de uma acropora castanha (não sei o nome) e adorava ter uma turbastea.
Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

_Seriatopora hystrix_ rosa, bem "big" de prferencia  :KnSourire28:

----------


## João Magano

Quem não sabe ler vê os bonecos   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  
Exemplos:

Catalaphyllia jardinei:

 

Seriatopora caliendrum:

 

Blastomussa wellsi:

 

Trachyphyllia geoffroyi:

 

Montipora foliosa:

 

Acropora efflorescens:

 

Merulina ampliata:

 

Heliofungia actiniformis:



Seriatopora hystrix:

 

Pocillopora damicornis:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Seriatopora Caliendrum verde flurescente !! é Brutal !!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Miguel Oliveira

boas!!!!
Ainda n tenho aqua mas gosto mto da seriatopora hystrix e da pocillopora damicornis, quando tiver aqua espero ter pelo menos a hystrix...mas isso é só da qui a um tempo.. :Icon Cry:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Seriatopora Caliendrum verde flurescente !! é Brutal !!



Acho que é esta ...

----------


## Filipe Simões

A mim bastava-me um que nao morresse!

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Como bem disse o Amigo Felipe

"a mim bastava-me que não morressem"

De certo esta é uma frase profética, certamente.

Abraços aos Patrícios Portugueses

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> [COLOR=Navy]Quem não sabe ler vê os bonecos     
> Exemplos:
> 
> Seriatopora caliendrum:
> 
>  
> 
> Acropora efflorescens:


Meu caro,

Deve ter dado trabalho a procurar os exemplos, mas... há alguns exemplares bem mais bonitos do que aqueles que colocaste!!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   Pelo menos destes 2...

Seriatopora caliendrum



Acro eflorescens:

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Com certeza este...Seriatopora *hystrix rosa*! Acho-a magnífica!!!

Abraço. :SbOk:

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

tridacna maxima :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> tridacna maxima


Boas...  :Olá:  

Alexandre as tridacnas não são corais, são seres filtrantes, e têm a capacidade de absorver nitratos da água. No seu manto, encontram-se zooxanthellas que através da fotossíntese produzem alimento para a tridacna!


Um abraço.

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

> Boas...  
> 
> Alexandre as tridacnas não são corais, são seres filtrantes, e têm a capacidade de absorver nitratos da água. No seu manto, encontram-se zooxanthellas que através da fotossíntese produzem alimento para a tridacna!
> 
> 
> Um abraço.


obrigado, josé, todos os dias aprendo qualquer coisa :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Boas  :Olá:   :Olá:  

Umas Xenias brancas ou castanhas já ficava todo contente

Abraço

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Para meu aquario na realidade falta uma _mussimilia brasiliensis_, mais conhecido como coral cérebro.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Eu gostaria de ter um que ainda ninguem falou - o coral negro (Antipathidae sp)

----------


## Santos Dias

Gostava de os ter a Todos ..hehehe

----------

